
For 20 Years, This Man Has Survived Entirely by Hacking Online Games - moepstar
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59p7qd/this-man-has-survived-by-hacking-mmo-online-games
======
logronoide
If the incomes were high enough for a living during 20 years, how did he
launder all that money for so long?

Just curious, any idea?

~~~
DKnoll
There is no reason he would have to launder it at all, it's not dirty money
(it's not illegal to sell items in video games, but often against the ToS). He
could easily pay taxes on it as business income. Nobody knew he got it
illegitimately.

~~~
logronoide
Yes, but business for doing what?

~~~
toss1
Fabricating and selling digital goods online. Could legitimately expense his
computers too (if there was enough to itemize or he formed a corp)

~~~
logronoide
If "fabricating" means violating ToS and probably damaging (or at least
impacting) the legal revenue of the companies that owns the games, I can't see
how to run a company without hiding the real origin of the digital assets.

AFAIK to sell a digital asset under the umbrella of a legal entity like a
company, its origin must be legal too.

If the income is big enough (and it seems so), there must be some kind of
legal structure to sustain it for such a long time.

------
nitwit005
At least now you know who stole your house in UO.

